# Eating wild pig



## On a call

iggy:Sows are great eating....but I have always heard and tasted boar is to say the least...terrible. 

I have a neighbor who grew up in Alabama he told me stories of spot lighting hog and then turning the dogs loose...A dog with a wide thick leather collor to prevent a tusk from slicing open a jugular would grab the pig by the ear and hold em. They would then come in and grab the pig by the back legs flip em and castrate the males letting them go after finshed. 

Later, on hog hunts if they shot one of the released castrated males it was the best eating of em all ?? Wonder if that works with just piglets or if a boar would clean out too ??

I have another friend in Fl who gets trapped younger pigs. he then treats em for worms, castrates, and lets sows carrying drop her litter. After finshed out he sells em or does hog roasts ....very good !

So...do you think a castrated big boar would turn out good to eat ?


----------



## wilded

If they are young and under say 200 pounds they will probably be fine. Some of the older large boars I don't know if they would ever be worth dressing out. JMHO


----------



## ebbs

wilded said:


> If they are young and under say 200 pounds they will probably be fine. Some of the older large boars I don't know if they would ever be worth dressing out. JMHO


I'd take Ed's word for it. He literally knows EVERYTHING! Not being pompass here, I actually believe that.


----------



## wvcoyote

I agree 100% ebbs


----------



## On a call

Ok....I guess I should have slept at a Holliday Inn last night too









Anyone have some piggies needing surgery ?


----------



## El Gato Loco

Keep it all. Wild or not, i'd eat bugs before pork.

Go ahead... tear me apart.


----------



## youngdon

Does it just gross you out, or is there a story we need to hear??


----------



## On a call

Come on Chris, we are all licensed here. Feel free to open up and let it all out. We will give you all the advice you need. lol


----------



## youngdon

As he is an Orwellian, He wants to be on their good side when they take over the world.


----------



## On a call

It is ok Chris, Big Brother is hear and listening to every thing you say. No need to be paranoid we all know what you are thinking so...just go ahead and tell us.

I had to look up " Orwellian " But now I see the light.


----------



## El Gato Loco

Hahaha! Not sure how my distaste for pork relates to George Orwell but it's ok. Let's just say, I have tried it all, but have a taste for chicken and beef! No need to venture off into other things when there is plenty of those 2 to go around!
















I'll eat a mad pile of bacon, but I hear the rest of that stuff can kill ya!


----------



## On a call

Kill ya or keep ya alive with a full tummy.

Pulled pork is excellent, as is a good loin, nothing wrong with a smoked ham, and cracklins are mmmm good.

Chris I would like to introduce you to the some good ol souther cookin.

Nothin wrong with a steak I love it....Chicken on a stick is a great treat too, Lobster and crab are never to be thrown away most all it is good MMMM..

Too much of anything......is what will kill ya.


----------



## youngdon

Chicken ?? Don't you mean land carp ?


----------



## catcapper

I think its a time of birth thing---my younger brother was born on Feb.2nd (ground HOGS day) and dosen't eat pork---My wife was born on Feb.2nd (ground HOGS day) and dosen't eat pork---And we know someone else on PT that dosen't eat pork---He must have been born on ?


----------



## On a call

Hey you might just be onto something Dave ! Good morning BTW


----------



## El Gato Loco

A true groundhog here. Feb 2nd lol


----------



## wilded

If you have a Super Target in your area be sure and check the ads. They have packer beef briskets on for .99 a pound here in Central Texas.


----------



## youngdon

Well after reading that Cat, I'll have to thank my Mom for holding off a day.


----------



## On a call

Well I guess that explains alot.

No more woodchuck jokes guys.....


----------



## Cliffy

Pork is pork, although commercially-raised pork is extremely fatty. Love bacon from any oriented-hog, but wild hog meat is lean pork. The innard guts from wild hogs contains some strange inhabitants, but the pork and bacon contains NONE. Don't eat hog guts. Do eat hog meat. Do eat hogs under 200 pounds, and do ask at your supermarket what the hog weighed at slaughter. I love fatty meat, but my heart says otherwise. FAT tastes GOOD! Hence, BurgerKing and McDonald is thriving due to fatty taste than satiates American fatties. Cliffy, the fattie


----------



## wilded

Cliffy is right about the wild hogs being lean. I have actually had to buy fat back to add to a wild hog so I could make breakfast sausage that would fry up.


----------



## FLTrapper

Maybe I'm just weird, but every time I've had wild pork, I've really liked it. I've had as pulled pork, stewed, or just as pork chops and it has always tasted good to me.

Or maybe, we just have tasty hogs here!


----------



## youngdon

FLTaxi, I assume then that you were not born on feb. 2nd.


----------



## On a call

youngdon said:


> FLTaxi, I assume then that you were not born on feb. 2nd.


LOL..I had to laugh


----------



## On a call

FLTaxidermist said:


> Maybe I'm just weird, but every time I've had wild pork, I've really liked it. I've had as pulled pork, stewed, or just as pork chops and it has always tasted good to me.
> 
> Or maybe, we just have tasty hogs here!


Well it was in central Florida where we have caught and shot hog. Have you ever had what you know for certain was a boar ? I love pulled pork too, mmm. I do I do. and I like green eggs and ham.


----------



## FLTrapper

On a call said:


> Well it was in central Florida where we have caught and shot hog. Have you ever had what you know for certain was a boar ? I love pulled pork too, mmm. I do I do. and I like green eggs and ham.


I know a few of the hogs we've had were boars, but they were either smaller, or castrated, so that probably has something to do with the flavor. One of my friends got areally big sow once (close to 200 lb) but it tasted fine. I have heard from several people though that the larger boars don't taste as good.



> FLTaxi, I assume then that you were not born on feb. 2nd.


And no, I was not born on Feburary 2nd! 
September 5th, actually--pretty close to hunting season, maybe that has something to do with it!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Having been a meat cutter from my previous profession. Wild boar is considerably leaner than pin rasied pork and bred for that purpose( dinner table). Now they do have more fat than deer and prepared alone they must be cooked accordingly.Most of my grilled or smoked deer requires domestic pork whether bacon wrapped backstrap or pork butts ground for my smoked meats. I still like the taste of feral hog with my deer but will add pork jowls unsmoked for moisture reasons. Wilded try using jowls with your sausage I believe you will like a lillte more. Feral pork chops,hams,shoulders,lions and ribs can be some really great eating prepared properly with the understanding it is different. There is no cooking an old boar that can be remedied other that giving it to someone you dislike or using for bait. LOL


----------



## On a call

Thank you Rowdy for your advice and thoughts.

Might I ask ( because I have an idea you may know ) for some reciepes, ideas, and ways to use wild pig with other meats in sausages, burger, grindings or just alone.

The last time I had old boar was a year ago at a wedding. It was a bring a dish to pass, no I did not bring the boar. I still remember the taste...only one bite was enough for me to throw it awefull, nasty, ranky are only a few adjectives I could use.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Feral Hog back lion roast smoked.Cut section of back across back about 14 inches long. Slice down back bone(both sides slightly rolling loin away from bone on top of ribs) Use your favorite dry rub and wrapped in plastic and allow to set overnight in fridge. Remove plastic and stuff with a mixture of Louisiana BOO-DAN and onions and sweet or hot peppers (cheese is optional as it will melt and run out of the loin)still leaving a flavor behind. I like laying a layer of bacon pepper, flavor smoked bacon on the top for seasoning and flavor. Get smoker going about an hour before putting on smoker. I like to smoke my pork around 180 to 220 degrees for 3 to 4 hours and longer (depending on weight)longer for larger thicker sections.(lower tempts early on bringing temps up towards the end. It is very important to make sure your internal temp reaches 180 degrees before removing. Pork can carry worms especially un- inspected meats(goverment inspects commercial meats) This is really a rough draft but be creative with seasons and stuffing and enjoy your rewards of hunting and experiminting on smoking. Let me know how it turns out,


----------



## On a call

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Feral Hog back lion roast smoked.Cut section of back across back about 14 inches long. Slice down back bone(both sides slightly rolling loin away from bone on top of ribs) Use your favorite dry rub and wrapped in plastic and allow to set overnight in fridge. Remove plastic and stuff with a mixture of Louisiana BOO-DAN and onions and sweet or hot peppers (cheese is optional as it will melt and run out of the loin)still leaving a flavor behind. I like laying a layer of bacon pepper, flavor smoked bacon on the top for seasoning and flavor. Get smoker going about an hour before putting on smoker. I like to smoke my pork around 180 to 220 degrees for 3 to 4 hours and longer (depending on weight)longer for larger thicker sections.(lower tempts early on bringing temps up towards the end. It is very important to make sure your internal temp reaches 180 degrees before removing. Pork can carry worms especially un- inspected meats(goverment inspects commercial meats) This is really a rough draft but be creative with seasons and stuffing and enjoy your rewards of hunting and experiminting on smoking. Let me know how it turns out,


Wow, that really sounds GREAT. I have always enjoyed loin deer, bear, pork, fish...they are all good.

I generally just season and grill fairly quickly...perhaps fast is one of my down falls.

Thank you for the dirrections..I am going to try it soon.

Thank you !!!


----------



## Toxic

That ain't noth'en. I can see it now, Mr. hog is rambling along minding his own business and BAM, A big ol mean dog lays into him and then some human flips him over and cuts his family jewels off and lets him go. Talk about a bad day !


----------



## On a call

Bad day indeed !! But I heard it from the horses mouth so I have to guess it is fact.

But just think.....all the sow you want without the piggie support


----------



## Cliffy

Wild Sow or Boar, my understanding has been two-hundred pounders are the largest worth eating. I've yet to see one much larger anyway. I aim primarily at sixty to two-hundred pounders. I only have a .243 Winchester with 100 grain Speer Grand Slam bullets. If I saw a 500 pound Boar, I'd . . . or worse! Let those bruisers impregnate sows, as I'm sure they must. As with any Pork, cook it to WELL-DONE. While medium-rare pork probably tastes great, it can, if rarely, contain bad parasites to ingest: not worth the risk. My opinion, of course, Cliffy


----------



## On a call

Good points Cliffy.

I do cook it..and cook it looonnger too.

500 pounders...yikes







better yet...run for the truck and head home.


----------



## shakari

I've obviously never had American hog but FWIW, I don't usually eat warthog here but I love bushpig.

A buddy of mine stabs it all over with a knife, puts garlic and glace cherries in the holes, injects the meat with appletize every half hour or so and spit roasts it over a lowish fire...... it takes a few hours to cook but it's one of the best things I've ever eaten in my life.


----------



## On a call

Now...that sounds GREAT mmmm...I might have to try that here with one of our smaller pigs.

MMMM...heard of doing somthing like that but on a grill...guess it would be about the same..??


----------



## shakari

I guess it'd on a grill instead of a spit...... only one way to find out though!


----------



## On a call

Yes sir....I will try it out sooner or later.


----------



## Cliffy

Bone-In Ham, because boneless Ham came from where or how? Ask at your supermarket's meat counter. Some ham is better than no ham. Meat does not come from a supermarket as most modern Americans think it does. Ask if it's a boar or a sow to begin with, and what the animal weighed at slaughter. What steroids were introduced to create this magnificent piece of pork? Most SUPERMARKET butchers don't know or wouldn't say if they knew. STILL Bacon and Pork, even from a supermarket is DELICIOUS, so why bother asking? PIGS are naturally delicious, but wild ones have a flavor unattainable from a slaughterhouse. I abhor the term "swine" since wild hogs are extremely-clean animals. Wallowing is merely a means of staying pest-free and cool. Hogzillas are for trophy-mounts and not for ingestion. Avoid wild pigs over 300 pounds, and domestics over ___ pounds? Domestic hogs live in varied conditions for most of their lives. Wild hogs may destroy farmlands and riverbanks, but they live clean lives. Good to eat and good to shoot, these omnivores are coming your way. They take-over wherever they spread. Hunting hogs save farmers and ranchers in many ways. Be a sport and quell some hogs. Cliffy


----------



## On a call

Good post Cliffy,

My main concern and I believe it was answered was about boar hogs and thier flavor. I have had sow that tasted great...and had boar that tasted like somthing found left on the highway for a week durring the summer. It was strong flavor...not a pork flavor.


----------

